# Ocarina of Time remake for the 3DS?!?!



## Feels Good Man (Jun 15, 2010)

*COMFIRMED*















!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 15, 2010)

*EDIT:* Images are too small http://hax.antoligy.com/3DSGames_Pictures/
*EDIT2:* wait wut, where did you even get these from?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 15, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> sorry, but this is likely fake.
> Its not on the Nintendo Press Release site.
> 
> *EDIT:* Images are too small http://hax.antoligy.com/3DSGames_Pictures/



Look at the image url's

"http://e3.nintendo.com/images/ctr/othergames/zelda/1.png"


----------



## Escape (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea, but if you look at the source (click on properties), it came from Nintendo's e3 site


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 15, 2010)

no idea where you got these from, too small + not announced on site.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 15, 2010)

100% real. on the real e3 server
http://e3.nintendo.com/images/ctr/othergames/zelda/0.png
http://e3.nintendo.com/images/ctr/othergames/zelda/1.png
http://e3.nintendo.com/images/ctr/othergames/zelda/2.png
http://e3.nintendo.com/images/ctr/othergames/zelda/3.png
http://e3.nintendo.com/images/ctr/othergames/zelda/4.png
http://e3.nintendo.com/images/ctr/othergames/zelda/5.png

also, its no remake. its the real deal on the 3ds emulation mode for the n64 included in the official 3DS fact sheet!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 15, 2010)

i think i just came over this concole

nintendo have revolutionized portable gaming


----------



## .Darky (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh my god, oh my god, oh my god.

*head explodes*


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 15, 2010)

pity it wasn't Majoras Mask, Ocarina of Time felt so childish in comparison :


----------



## .Darky (Jun 15, 2010)

pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> also, its no remake. its the real deal on the 3ds emulation mode for the n64 included in the official 3DS fact sheet!


I doubt it's just an emulation. The textures look better.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 15, 2010)

textures look more like the ones used on Zelda Skyward Sword but slightly more blocky


----------



## XLarge (Jun 15, 2010)

oh gawd

i'm gonna be so poor when this comes out


----------



## Forstride (Jun 15, 2010)

Mind = Blown.

I need to start collecting money so I can pre-order my 3DS!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 15, 2010)

TAKE MY MONEY NINTENDO

JUST TAKE IT ALL NOW!!!


----------



## Raika (Jun 15, 2010)

I've always wanted to try this out, but couldn't due to buggy emulators.
One more reason to get the 3DS.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 15, 2010)

O.M.G o.o!? wowww


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

Now this is...WOW.....

Yeah, never played this game, but wanted....I guess it'll happen soon


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 15, 2010)

this definitely sold me on the 3ds


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jun 15, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> pity it wasn't Majoras Mask, Ocarina of Time felt so childish in comparison :


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 15, 2010)

this game is enough by itself to destroy the competition in the hand held market


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

What is I don't even...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 15, 2010)

The game looks really good, I hope it's even better than the original, what with the 3D and all


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 15, 2010)

Julian Sidewind said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > pity it wasn't Majoras Mask, Ocarina of Time felt so childish in comparison :


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> TAKE MY MONEY NINTENDO
> 
> JUST TAKE IT ALL NOW!!!


U do not mind if I quote this in a sig right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Also this new is awesome!!!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 15, 2010)

Emulation can not make that kind of improvement.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> _*snip_
> Emulation can not make that kind of improvement.


These are pretty!! O.O

Yeah, looks like it's actually remake..Doesn't _feel_ like emulation.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 15, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im pretty sure they'd almost have to remake it just for the 3ds controls and whatever else the 3ds would be able to do to it haha

that or they really wanna make sure the 3ds sells =P


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 15, 2010)

Why didn't they show some of these games too on E3?  I'm sure alot of people would be happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope they make a remake of MM too.


----------



## Wii_Manic (Jun 15, 2010)

I was kinda born at the wrong time to play this but always wanted to, always told it was the best one.

Basically all this means is I want a 3DS even more


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 15, 2010)

Wheter is a remake or not, this is great news, finally, 3DS, can't wait to have 1 in my hands


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, I am dieing of excitement. I am preordering this next time I go to EB/Gamestop.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn Nintendo, pulling out all the stops with the 3DS. I was kinda eh about it before, but after this epic E3 conference, I can honestly say I can't wait for the damn thing.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I won't even try to hack 3DS. This console is too awesome to be hacked


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jun 15, 2010)

Don't forget

http://e3.nintendo.com/images/ctr/othergames/zelda/5.png
http://e3.nintendo.com/images/ctr/othergames/zelda/2.png


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cant see them.


----------



## Adr990 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh noes, they removed the pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Someone must have saved them and is able to upload them right now, right? (hopes)

Edit:
http://uk.media.ds.ign.com/media/077/077881/imgs_1.html

WOOT!


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm.... I wonder why Nintendo chose not to announce this when the images were clearly on their E3 site.  Perhaps they're gonna save it for some other big gaming convention.  Either way, I hope it's a launch title, since I never play it on the N64 due to the shitty controller.


----------



## Adr990 (Jun 15, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Hmm.... I wonder why Nintendo chose not to announce this when the images were clearly on their E3 site.  Perhaps they're gonna save it for some other big gaming convention.  Either way, I hope it's a launch title, since I never play it on the N64 due to the shitty controller.


They will do something again tomorrow right?

Or they go only one time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If so that was short but powerful, sadly they couldn't show us all of the sweetness.)

DONKEY KONG COUNTRY RETURNS!!!! WOOT


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 16, 2010)

Neat stuff. 

This will be the first Zelda remake with bumped up graphics, though...

I'm kind of nervous.  I hope it doesn't disappoint.  After all, Ocarina of Time is a pretty cherished game, so the remake will have to fill huge expectations.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Okay that is just..... I'm sold, I'm going to be one of those losers lining up on launch day....


lol losers lining up. U do a review !!!


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 16, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Okay that is just..... I'm sold, I'm going to be one of those losers lining up on launch day....


people still stand in line for launches? lol just be one of the first people to preorder at your local store and they will make sure YOU get it first i did that with the Xbox 360 launch and was able to walk right past everyone waiting in line lol.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 16, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


places like EBGames/Gamestop will guarantee that games/systems get out to people who preordered first so for consoles/handhelds they will put a certain amount of their stock aside for say the first 10 preorders and whatever is left is for first come first serve. Other stores like Walmart or Best Buy don't work in this way and will just give them to whoever is there first.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 16, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Okie dokie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its never too early to get on the preorder list as soon as your local store offers preorders for 3DS you should jump on it right away the sooner you are on the preorder list the sooner you get it when it comes out.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 16, 2010)

Wahhhhhhhh... I wanted a 3DS. Wonder if there are any sites that'll let me use it as a *cough* sample? Or I'll be like that girl that went straight up and asked nintendo for a DS in a business letter project.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope this comes out but I am a little worried. Here is a quote from GoNintendo. 

"He also wanted me to relay the message that he talked to Nintendo's J.C. Rodrigo and the official statement is that all the classic Nintendo games currently being demoed on the 3DS are not announced yet. They are just tech demos that show how the 3DS can make classic games 3D very easily and there is no guarantee that these games are going to be available for the 3DS. Kind of a downer, but RMC was in high spirits and I think that the amazing reaction that is being received from the fans may speak loud enough to be heard by Nintendo. "

Now I know that it would be stupid for Nintendo to play all of their cards straight away so maybe this is going to be an officially announced title later on. Due to the sheer exitement people are having at the prospects of various N64 titles being re-released with the 3DS, it would be dumb not to take advantage of it. This console is a first day purchase for me as long as Kid Icarus is out.


----------



## gameguy95 (Jun 16, 2010)

damn you Nintendo, now i won't be able to get a macbook because i will be giving you all my money for this, damn you


----------



## o0ICE0o (Jun 16, 2010)

This is my fav game of all time.
Halo comes close, but this still wins.
If this is acctualy released, then the 3DS will be an instant buy for me.
I don't even know how to fully convey how much I want this to happen.

I am still a bit disapointed with how the 3DS only has one stick, and the screens are diffrent, but still.
This toataly and fully makes up for it.

Thank you, Nintendo.
You have restored my faith in you.
Thank you.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 16, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> damn you Nintendo, now i won't be able to get a macbook because i will be giving you all my money for this, damn you


lol Nintendo saved you from making a bad choice *flame shield up*


----------



## Salax (Jun 16, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> gameguy95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Is too lazy to flame you, but would*.


----------



## Aeladya (Jun 16, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I hope this comes out but I am a little worried. Here is a quote from GoNintendo.
> 
> "He also wanted me to relay the message that he talked to Nintendo's J.C. Rodrigo and the official statement is that all the classic Nintendo games currently being demoed on the 3DS are not announced yet. They are just tech demos that show how the 3DS can make classic games 3D very easily and there is no guarantee that these games are going to be available for the 3DS. Kind of a downer, but RMC was in high spirits and I think that the amazing reaction that is being received from the fans may speak loud enough to be heard by Nintendo. "
> 
> Now I know that it would be stupid for Nintendo to play all of their cards straight away so maybe this is going to be an officially announced title later on. Due to the sheer exitement people are having at the prospects of various N64 titles being re-released with the 3DS, it would be dumb not to take advantage of it. This console is a first day purchase for me as long as Kid Icarus is out.




I'm pretty sure anything on their list is in fact an upcoming game. Kingdom Hearts, Resident Evil, and BloodRayne will do fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 16, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure what you are getting at. I know that various titles like Splinter Cell and Resident Evil will be 3DS titles but there is no guarentee that N64 titles wil be officially upgraded for the system. I know Starfox has already been announced though, so my argument might fall flat on its face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry if I miss-interpreted your comment Aeladya.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 16, 2010)

all the pics r gone


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 16, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> all the pics r gone


When will people learn that it is impossible to remove anything form the internet in its entirity. Look at the Golden Eye trailer. It will just keep getting uploaded until they finally decide to give up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't really see all the hype. I mean, it looks from the screens it's just a port with some slightly toned up graphics and probably 3D. But really, if you love the game so much, you can play it on the N64, on the Gamecube (via the Zelda Collector's disc or whatever), or the Wii (via Virtual Console). Unless it brings a wealth of new features like Super Mario 64 DS did (I mean, 3 new playable characters + more stars + minigames was cool), I don't find interest.

Never really thought Ocarina was really that great. It was good for sure, but not my favorite.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I don't really see all the hype. I mean, it looks from the screens it's just a port with some slightly toned up graphics and probably 3D. But really, if you love the game so much, you can play it on the N64, on the Gamecube (via the Zelda Collector's disc or whatever), or the Wii (via Virtual Console). Unless it brings a wealth of new features like Super Mario 64 DS did (I mean, 3 new playable characters + more stars + minigames was cool), I don't find interest.
> 
> Never really thought Ocarina was really that great. It was good for sure, but not my favorite.


Well, I never play any other consoles other then Nintendo handhelds..Yeah, never owned PS or XBOX or anything similar..I don't even own N64 or Gamecube or Wii......so I'm completely hyped about this game as I know how good it is, and I never had the chance to play it..
Also, I'm very excited about all the other possible ports/emulations on 3DS


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, well if that's the case, all the best to ya. Seems like a perfectly fine choice for those not into console gaming.


----------



## Aeladya (Jun 16, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might have misinterpreted your comment. I thought you were saying that all the games shown (except for Kid Icarus) were tech demos. Since the images were removed from their site, I think they might actually be a remake or even some sort of 3DSware game...if we even have 3DSware, or at the very least it might be a future title that Nintendo wasn't ready to spill.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Oh, well if that's the case, all the best to ya. Seems like a perfectly fine choice for those not into console gaming.








 Yeah, it really surprised me more then I imagined!


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I don't really see all the hype. I mean, it looks from the screens it's just a port with some slightly toned up graphics and probably 3D. But really, if you love the game so much, you can play it on the N64, on the Gamecube (via the Zelda Collector's disc or whatever), or the Wii (via Virtual Console). Unless it brings a wealth of new features like Super Mario 64 DS did (I mean, 3 new playable characters + more stars + minigames was cool), I don't find interest.
> 
> Never really thought Ocarina was really that great. It was good for sure, but not my favorite.


I can totally see where you are coming from. I love the Zelda titles but I have never seen what is so revolutionary about it. THis is probably because I never played the original version on the 64 and never played the Nes or SNES versions. Its the context that makes the title revolutionary (I believe) and since I never had that contet, I neversaw it as being anywhere close to the greatest game ever, let alone best Zelda (that award goes to Wind Waker). Plus, if it does get remastered for the 3DS, they will open a whole can of worms. While everyone will probably enjoy the better textures and graphics, additions to the game would split the fans of the game.
Plus, I would love to play the game on the 3DS as I am a bit of a sucker for hardware. If I cannot play the game on the console it was made for, I wont enjoy it fully. I never owned it on the 64 and the Wii and Gamecube versions just didn't sit right for me.


----------



## Goli (Jun 16, 2010)

So according to GoNintendo, press got to see an actual Oot 3DS trailer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Also liveblog from Nintendo's Developer Roundtable is happenning on IGN, for those who care.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 16, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t233424-screenshots-for...ames?&st=60

check it out.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 16, 2010)

And it is official!!!


----------



## Goli (Jun 16, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127104


----------



## InuYasha (Jun 16, 2010)

I suppose this will shut the people up begging for a remake or port but hell I still have my collecters disc for the GC if I wanted to play it...


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 16, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> I suppose this will shut the people up begging for a remake or port but hell I still have my collecters disc for the GC if I wanted to play it...


Well when a title is revered as much as Ocarina, it is natural for fans to be clamouring for a remake. I would like to play it but I can also wait.


----------



## Range-TE (Jun 16, 2010)

omg, ninty has already got me interested with 3rd parties on 3DS, but classic remakes are just over the top overkill


----------



## o0ICE0o (Jun 16, 2010)

At least we now know why Nintendo has been almost entirely shovelware this and last year.
They've been making these!


----------



## regnad (Jun 16, 2010)

I get the feeling this is a loooong way from release.

They're making the whole thing 3D, and from these screenshots it's decidedly _not_ just a port -- the textures are redone, and I'm sure lots of details will be changed to make it work well on the tiny screen.

Almost all of these screenshots are Link on horseback riding around parts of Hyrule Field I'm not familiar with. And that's it. They look to me like a demo fro mthe very very beginning stages of development.

Ten bucks says we won't see this title for quite a while.

I'll buy one of these thngs the second you put this title out, Nintendo, so don't drag your feet_ too _much!!


----------



## ganons (Jun 16, 2010)

looks like a port not a remake


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 16, 2010)

I never got to play this before, I'll certailnly get it now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I never got to play this before, I'll certailnly get it now.



Story of my life.  Talk about incentive to get up, shave, and go find a job


----------



## prowler (Jun 16, 2010)

Dear Nintendo
Please take all of my household belongings, computer, money and other stuff you may like. In exchange I would like a 3DS with all the launch games and any games that will be released in the upcoming weeks of the 3DS launch, thanks.From, Prowler485


Seriously Nintendo, you're in my heart forever


----------



## gumgod (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I guess it's time to finally sell my n64...  This handheld is looking better and better.


----------



## redact (Jun 16, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Final Boss (Spoilers)


that guy needs a better emulator :x



Dear Miyamoto
Please have my babies and do with me what you may. In exchange I would like a 3DS with all the launch games and any games that will be released in the upcoming weeks of the 3DS launch, thanks.From, mercluke


----------



## Batman55 (Jun 16, 2010)

Playable Sheik???


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 16, 2010)

seeing as all of these 64 remakes are coming along....
PLEASE NINTENDO GIVE ME A PKMN STADIUM REMAKE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *prays*


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 16, 2010)

What I would like to know is that with all these remakes, will they be adding additional content to them? For instance, Ocarina of time: Master Quest? Maybe even content originally designed for the games, but cut out due to limitations at the time?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 16, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> What I would like to know is that with all these remakes, will they be adding additional content to them? For instance, Ocarina of time: Master Quest? Maybe even content originally designed for the games, but cut out due to limitations at the time?


Nintendo is the oldest console company so their fanbase goes quite aways back .....the remakes not only make older fans happy....they also pretty much ensure a buy for most people

hell i have a feeling the 3ds could live on sales from the OoT remake alone....


----------



## em2241992 (Jun 16, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would certainly make me buy, if it got that or even a Wind Waker remake, I'd definitely buy it


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 16, 2010)

em2241992 said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Wind Waker remake is possible on the regular ds.....spirit tracks anyone? 
same style....just different gameplay...
as for phantom hourglass....i hate that temple....soooooo much >.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2010)

Damn I don't know what got into Nintendo but they are definitely going all out on the new 3DS. 
It's launch titles/announced titles are simply put amazing!
I just hope the quality is still on par, because the quantity is very big.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> We've talked about remixing Ocarina of Time for a long time, saying "should we remake Ocarina of Time for Wii?" And, to be honest, I said no. I didn't want to just re-release it on a different platform -- I wanted to have a specific reason to remake Ocarina of Time. I didn't want to just make a port. And so I was waiting for something to come along that would not only help us to retell the story, but improve upon it. Making it different, more unique in its own way. Now, with 3D, we're able to take the environments of Hyrule and add depth -- giving them a more expansive feeling, a more immersive feeling. In addition to that, now that we have the 3D we can looking forward to new ways to implement 3D into the gameplay and make it fresh and new. And we also have the motion sensors that are built-in to the Nintendo 3DS. So we're looking at quite a few ways to make the gameplay more immersive, more natural, more accessible. So again, not just a port -- but a retelling of the tale using new technologies to reinvent it.



Taken from an interview with Aonuma

So its not a port, but a retelling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Makar (Jun 17, 2010)

The screenshots are now on the main website 

http://e3.nintendo.com/3ds/

Video: http://e3.nintendo.com/at-the-show/#/?v=day2_recap


----------

